# Flying Childers



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Built in 1976 by Robb Caledon at Leith and taken at Erskine Bridge in 1994.She/s been lying at Greenock for a considerable time since running aground a number of years ago but I believe is a possibility for reactivation.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Heard today that she seems to have been sold for further trading so her long lay up on the Clyde could be coming to an end.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Is she the forlorn looking tug I saw in Greenock today?


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

If it was up in the James Watt dock,yes.


----------

